# Vieri vs Sherear



## Fabry_cekko (3 Luglio 2015)

Avanti. Un confronto tra i questi Bomber che sono stati i migliori rispettivamente dell'Italia e dell'Inghilterra negli anni 90 e 2000.


----------



## prebozzio (3 Luglio 2015)

Non conosco così bene Shearer, negli anni Novanta non era facile vedere immagini dei campionati esteri. Lo ricordo soprattutto nelle manifestazioni per nazionali.

Vieri invece lo conosco bene, e tra Atletico Madrid e primi anni all'Inter è stato il centravanti più forte del mondo (negli anni Duemila insieme a Van Nistelrooy). Ai Mondiali 1998 e 2002 era inarrestabile, una forza della natura. Il gol all'Ecuador è un esempio di forza incontenibile.

Dico Vieri, ma so che il mio parere non può essere del tutto accurato.


----------



## sion (3 Luglio 2015)

shearer era fortissimo e uno degli attaccanti piu' completi mai visti..certo ha giocato sempre in premier..vieri nel suo massimo splendore era anch'esso un vero bomber che segnava in molti modi diversi..per me si equivalgono


----------



## Renegade (3 Luglio 2015)

Sherear forse più completo e più bello da vedere. Un pelino anche più trascinatore per il proprio club. Vieri molto più potente fisicamente, con un tiro migliore. Per continuità siamo lì, peccato però l'italiano abbia avuto un brutto finale di carriera e non sia mai stato decisivo nei momenti clou. Vado comunque con lui.


----------



## Renegade (4 Luglio 2015)

Lo uppo perché merita!


----------

